#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Как правильно читается Prajñaptivāda

## Shus

Вопрос, собственно, в заголовке.

----------


## Нико

А что нужно-то? Правильно транскрибировать это на русском, или что-то другое?)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вопрос, собственно, в заголовке.


Prajñapti-vāda = Праджняпти-вада

----------

Shus (12.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Prajñapti-vāda = Праджняпти-вада


Вы уверены?
Т.е. и Prajñā и Prajña одинаково транскрибируются через "Я".
Речь вроде бы идет о термине "праджнапти", к "праджня" он отношения не имеет.

----------


## Shus

> А что нужно-то? Правильно транскрибировать это на русском, или что-то другое?)


Как правильно транскрибировать на русском.

Перевожу "Откуда есть пошла махаяна" :Big Grin:

----------


## Vladiimir

http://www.fshq.ru/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_B...Prajnapti.html

----------

Shus (12.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> http://www.fshq.ru/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_B...Prajnapti.html


Спасибо. Я видел это статью.
Смутили разные смысловые значения и разные написания (Prajñā и Prajña).

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо. Я видел это статью.
> Смутили разные смысловые значения и разные написания (Prajñā и Prajña).


Ммм. "Праджня" она какой была, така и есть).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы уверены?
> Т.е. и Prajñā и Prajña одинаково транскрибируются через "Я".
> Речь вроде бы идет о термине "праджнапти", к "праджня" он отношения не имеет.


Был бы неуверен -- смолчал бы. : )
Тут во втором слоге (т.е. -- в корне слова: jña/jñā) стоит такая спец. : ) согласная, какая смягчает последующее _а_ (долгое или краткое -- без разницы).
Аналогично -- _аджня_, _джняни_, _джнянин_ и т.п.

----------

Legba (15.05.2015), Shus (12.05.2015), Балдинг (12.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ммм. "Праджня" она какой была, така и есть).


Не совсем так. Хотя prajñā и prajña (с конечным долгим или кратким) могут быть вариантами написания одного и того же слова...
Но значений у варианта с _-ā_ ощутимо больше.

----------

Балдинг (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не совсем так. Хотя prajñā и prajña (с конечным долгим или кратким) могут быть вариантами написания одного и того же слова...
> Но значений у варианта с _-ā_ ощутимо больше.


И что Вы предлагаете?

----------


## Нико

У нас, у русских, с произношением "тыр-быр" всё равно. На санскрите мы пытаемся выразить мысль, или на тибетском. Если на последнем, тибетцы спрашивают: "Это амдосская девочка говорила?". И т.п.)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И что Вы предлагаете?


Уже лет пять минимум персонально Нико предлагаиццо юзать *словарь Монье-Вильямса*. : ) Посильно учитывая, разумеиццо, фонетику.

----------


## Нико

> Уже лет пять минимум персонально Нико предлагаиццо юзать *словарь Монье-Вильямса*. : )


Не забывайте историю про то, что Вы -- корректор).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не забывайте историю про то, что Вы -- корректор).


Май, кончайте флуд, а? %) (Это, если угодно, такая тут вот корректура.)

----------

